# UK right hand drive vehicles to be banned in Europe!



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

According to someone who works with my wife, who's husband works in Brussels as an assistant of a ukip mep. It came up last month in a meeting tha some are calling for right hand drive vehicles to be banned as they are dangerous!..it's half term so wil get more info next week!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

But the UK is in Europe, does that mean that they will be banned here too?


----------



## ShirleyValentine (Jul 20, 2007)

OMG that's awful!

We were just starting to plan our first trip to France next year.

I can't believe this is happening again :-(


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Best laff of the day, and it's not April 1 today


tony


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Really; end of channel tunnel, ferries an all road traffic trade in a free trade area.


----------



## ShirleyValentine (Jul 20, 2007)

No joke - I've just googled it. The Eastern Bloc countries are pushing for it - who knows where it will end :-(


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect we shall give in. they will change A roads and motorways on a Monday and all the others the following Monday.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The fact that some joker says it doesn't mean it will happen. It's absurd.

What would the world be like if every stupid thing some polly said became reality?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Shirley please post a link


Lithuania have just ruled that even a temporary ban is unconstitutional


tony:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Panic not.

Just had my patent accepted for a dual control steering and pedals kit. Dragons Den next lol

Discount for MHF members.

Terry


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Shirley please post a link
> 
> Lithuania have just ruled that even a temporary ban is unconstitutional
> 
> tony:smile2:


Its about the eastern block eu members making it difficult or impossible to RE register RHD vehicles nothing to do with banning RHD tourists from the EU.

http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/newsroom/cf/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=5537&lang=en


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

cabby said:


> I expect we shall give in. they will change A roads and motorways on a Monday and all the others the following Monday.
> 
> cabby


Aren't the Irish planning to do it by size, so lorries and 3.5t+ first week then under 3.5 the following week.:grin2:


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

ShirleyValentine said:


> No joke - I've just googled it. The Eastern Bloc countries are pushing for it - who knows where it will end :-(


Having a few moments to spare/waste I googled "right hand drive vehicles to be banned in Europe". There are quite a few hits most of which are taken up with the European Commission criticising some eastern bloc countries - Poland and Lithuania for not permitting right hand drive vehicles to be registered and threatening them with court action if they do not comply.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This bit of 'Fun' might be of interest...

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/forum/threads/the-other-side.102773/#post-1311458

:wink2:


----------



## ShirleyValentine (Jul 20, 2007)

Camdoon said:


> Aren't the Irish planning to do it by size, so lorries and 3.5t+ first week then under 3.5 the following week.:grin2:


Excuse me...I'm Irish....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bktayken said:


> Its about the eastern block eu members making it difficult or impossible to RE register RHD vehicles nothing to do with banning RHD tourists from the EU.
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/newsroom/cf/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=5537&lang=en


That link goes back to 2011.

The cases against Poland and Lithuania were decided last year - see here

http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2014-03/cp140037en.pdf

Poland seems to have changed the law - I have downloaded it but Basia has been too busy to translate it for me.

I think the provisions for re-registration in Poland is that some technical changes might have to be made, e.g.

Reversing/brake lights(if one-handed)
Dipped headlights(requirement anyway)

I will report further.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Too late to edit my post above

Basia has just translated - the law has been changed and is effective from Ist Jan 2015.

Edit of my post above - 'brake light' should be 'fog light'

I am only writing about Polish Law, not Lithuanian Law.


Basicall, the OP seems to be out-of-date and a bit of a scare story.

Geoff


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

ShirleyValentine said:


> Excuse me...I'm Irish....


And so am I!


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

ShirleyValentine said:


> Excuse me...I'm Irish....


You're excused.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

eddieo said:


> And so am I!


You are excused as well.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Just think of the fun ,we ban all lhd car, lorries ,m/h ,trains ????? regards Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Tell me if I am wrong, I don't mind really. The French do not allow RHD vehicles registered in their country.

cabby

ps. I am not Irish, does it matter.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Tell me if I am wrong, I don't mind really. The French do not allow RHD vehicles registered in their country.
> 
> cabby
> 
> ps. I am not Irish, does it matter.


Maybe Milk Floats will be OK because the wheel is in the centre - or are they banned in all countries because they are neither LHD nor RHD?:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Panic not.
> Just had my patent accepted for a dual control steering and pedals kit. Dragons Den next lol
> Discount for MHF members.Terry


Like, Like, Like.............................

Ray.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Cyprus does not allow the import of lhd vehicles unless they are going to be exported again. They do not want to be turned into a part of Mersin.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> Tell me if I am wrong, I don't mind really. The French do not allow RHD vehicles registered in their country.
> 
> cabby
> 
> ps. I am not Irish, does it matter.


They must have overlooked my RHD Frontera for the nine years it was registered while I lived there!!


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

eddieo said:


> According to someone who works with my wife, who's husband works in Brussels as an assistant of a ukip mep. It came up last month in a meeting tha some are calling for right hand drive vehicles to be banned as they are dangerous!..it's half term so wil get more info next week!


I think that the 'clue' in the OP may lie in the fact that this apparent scare story originates from someone *'who's husband works in Brussels as an assistant to a UKIP MEP'.*


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am totally in favour of this ban... I think. This must mean that none of those foreign Johnies will be able to drive over here with their kerb hugging left hand drive 45 ton wagons. The ferries from Lithuania, overloaded with their fuel heavy trucks, will be banned from entering UKIPs land so recently separated from Europe.

Providing I can still take my Motorhome to the Med. in the summer......

How much to make mine into LHD?

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just drive in reverse on the other side of the road - LHD - Simples!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha ha,some witty replies on this thread,now where's that like button gone?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Which should also mean that all the thousands of Left hand drive lorries delivering goods to the UK daily would have to be banned - unlikely.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I suppose we can ban all left hand vehicles.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Sorry forgot to say....its not all bad news aparently its only campers over 3500kg! Thank god for that!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Why not have the steering wheel in the middle for the whole of Europe.  

peedee


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

What a silly billy! That a propostourous idea...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

:grin2:Its just as serious as banning right hand drive vehicles:grin2:
Just trying to get the hang of this new system.:wink2:
I'm warming to it.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fear not! I have the answer. Remember those stick on steering wheels you could get as toys in the 70's where you as the child could help daddy drive by plonking the thing on the dashboard where you stood proudly in front of the wheel while dad was doing 70 down the A1?










Ive been stock piling them! Simply clag one onto the dash on the passenger side (probably best you have a passenger) and whenever you spot Johnny Foreigner Plod just get them to steer it a bit while you hunch down and pretend to be asleep (best keep one eye open though). Give em a cheery smile as they drive past and they will never know!!

£99.99 plus P&P (training can be provided. POA).

No. don't thank me. Its all about sharing on MHF.


----------



## ShirleyValentine (Jul 20, 2007)

Well that was Fun


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

eddieo (aka judgemental) seems to be having a lot of 'fun' on this thread :wink2:


Pete


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

What nonsense some people put on this site.!!!! They believe anything people tell them !


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Excuse me? Juddgy mental? that clown! I have you know I have been a member on here since 2005!


----------



## ShirleyValentine (Jul 20, 2007)

Oooh look - I've been here since 2007.

I'm just a very, very quiet person ;-)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

eddieo said:


> Excuse me? Juddgy mental? that clown!


You said it, not me :laugh:

Pete


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Fear not! I have the answer. Remember those stick on steering wheels you could get as toys in the 70's where you as the child could help daddy drive by plonking the thing on the dashboard where you stood proudly in front of the wheel while dad was doing 70 down the A1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barryd, you have just infringed the patent mentioned in my earlier post !!!
Get your cheque book out. :surprise:
Terry


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

cabby said:


> Tell me if I am wrong, I don't mind really. The French do not allow RHD vehicles registered in their country.
> 
> cabby
> 
> I think they must allow them. My OH cousin runs a mobile fish and chip business in Carcassonne and as he couldn't find such a thing as a mobile chip wagon in France, he had to come back to Sheffield to buy one, he has registered it in France, but apparently the red tape was a nightmare.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> The fact that some joker says it doesn't mean it will happen. It's absurd.
> 
> What would the world be like if every stupid thing some polly said became reality?


Exactly

Wobby


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

I sit on the right with the steering wheel but the driving is done by the wife on my left.
How will they sort that one out


----------



## rigrun (Dec 10, 2012)

just scare mongering stories there riff on forums they walk among us 
will


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

It was the French who b*****d it up in the first place according to Wikipedia...

In Continental Europe, driving on the right is associated with France and Napoleon Bonaparte. During the French Revolution, a decree of 1792 created a uniform traffic law, requiring traffic to keep to the "common" right. A little later, Napoleon consolidated this position by ordering the military to stay on the right side, even when out of the country, so that everyone who met the French army had to concede the way. 

Even so early French cars were RHD, so that the driver could get out on the side away from other road users I suppose.

To add insult to injury they (the French) won't register Motor Homes with left side habitation doors!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

eddieo said:


> According to someone who works with my wife, who's husband works in Brussels as an assistant of a ukip mep. It came up last month in a meeting tha some are calling for right hand drive vehicles to be banned as they are dangerous!..it's half term so wil get more info next week!


Well I think it is nonsense. Why would a UKIP MEP need an assistant :smile2:

Dick


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My mate down the pub told me that all blue eyed drivers will be banned from driving on odd days of the week. Terrible, I won't be able to get to work.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I reckon driving on alternate sides each day of the week across Europe should keep everyone happy. :roll:


Pete


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldn't count your chickens......They've already banned RHD motorbikes!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://en.delfi.lt/lithuania/econom...gistering-right-hand-drive-cars.d?id=65746718


----------



## rigrun (Dec 10, 2012)

I have also herd that the Germans will only allow panzers on there roads form next week
don't mention the war 
will


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

*and now for something completely different !*

Here is something that may be useful...Hope link works


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think Lithuania and Poland should in the light of Russia flexing it's muscle think again. All British Tanks, Rocket Launchers etc etc are right hand drive.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> I think Lithuania and Poland should in the light of Russia flexing it's muscle think again. All British Tanks, Rocket Launchers etc etc are right hand drive.


Back on page 2 (20.02.15)

I posted that the law in Poland has been changed, effective 01.01.15.

Geoff


----------



## rigrun (Dec 10, 2012)

his law in Poland Lithuania apple's to registering a vehicle in the respective country's and dose not apply to uk registered vehicles.
typical forum scare mongering story's 
in the words of the dragons den judges I AM OUT 
WILL


----------



## rigrun (Dec 10, 2012)

a friend of mine has just registered his uk van in France had no problems just the usual French form filling 
will


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seemples, just get a Unimog and do a self build.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Damned good search engine this.

Found the right thread at last.

I thought it was just registering RHD on le continunt, not driving in which case, I'd not worry about it, drive what you like.

If I was to live there, I'd want a LHD anyway, so it's only really a problem if you move over there and want to take your old RHD van with you.

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Damned good search engine this.
> 
> Found the right thread at last.
> 
> ...


Kev man, you are just feeding the Troll.

Eddio is that tosser Judgemental off the other MHF and OAL. he should have been strangled at birth because he is just a waste of space .... and uses up Oxygen.

Could the forum helper or one of the vs Admins please delete this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was a rhetorical question Jim if it ever came to pass, although I could see the logic of it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jim and Kev 

We can ignore the misinformed OP and still have a discussion.

Kev, I bought the MH 6 years ago and the decision to move here was 4 years ago, but since it was the right MH for us, good value and low mileage (still only 33,000 miles), I stuck with it.

Now, as I posted on page 2, it is legal to re-register, but the new problem is to find comprehensive insurance - many companies here will not do it but we are still searching. It maybe that they have not yet developed an underwriting model, since the law only changed on 01.01.2015 and they may need time, but my MOT is not due until July.

There are also some tax implications, but there would be if we were registering another MH here and we need only worry about tax if we can solve the insurance issue.

At the end of the day it may just be easier to have at least one trip a year which passes close to a ferrry port and to slip in/out of UK for MOT. A bit of cost - Ferry+MOT+VED(Which they do not have at all in Poland)

International fun and games.

Geoff


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

In Malta you just drive in the SHADE no one seems to bother whether you are on the left or the right or are in the right. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev man, you are just feeding the Troll.
> 
> Eddio is that tosser Judgemental off the other MHF and OAL. he should have been strangled at birth because he is just a waste of space .... and uses up Oxygen.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember that it was the Judge who gave me a right bollocking for posting spoof threads on OAL! :grin2: Told me he was "Disappointed" in me for associating with "Fruitcakes" and posting a news report about the ferries being cancelled from Dover to Calais. :toothy8:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Barry, he was bit miffed wasn't he. Still as with most of his opinions it will be a case of don't do as I do, do as I say. I don't think he's bright enough to see that. Poor boy.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

God so this is where you morons hang out!lol In good company it seems. A more lackluste and unimaginative forum I am yet to see. at least the thread woke you up from hibernation


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Moron alert :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

eddieo said:


> God so this is where you morons hang out!lol In good company it seems. A more lackluste and unimaginative forum I am yet to see. at least the thread woke you up from hibernation


It's tremendous news that you don't like it here.

I'm not sure if you've figured this out, but you don't actually have to visit or post at all if you don't like it. Please feel free not to.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

I nearly reported you for being far too polite


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just tell the **** to **** off back to his ************ usual hole.

spell checker working fine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It might be HWBC in disguise


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

eddieo said:


> God so this is where you morons hang out!lol In good company it seems. A more lackluste and unimaginative forum I am yet to see. at least the thread woke you up from hibernation


Are freend heer needs it ,along withone to chek his punkturation and gramer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Are freend heer needs it ,along withone to chek his punkturation and gramer.


bluddy thickoo it's punktuashun :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now now chaps lets not be rude (well at least not on here huh? )

Odd that a lot of members that joined years ago are cropping up again. Wonder why that is? Oooh I know, its FREE!

Come on Judge. If your going to do a wind up do a proper one! And where is your Avatar with the under age girls on it gone?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He must be a Paedo as well as a thicko. :grin2:


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Blimey what a lovely selection of nasty characters on here or what...chill guys it was a wind up, so get over yourselves, tough if you cant handle cockney humour..... I do apologize though for anyone who got worried about it and that a genuine sorry. I only posted on here because I saw unanswered threads on import forum, and thought I could help... So thats it guys peace and love


----------

